# Pegado de PVC por termofusión



## gasolero (Nov 11, 2016)

Armo bandas transportadoras de PVC y algunas llevan pegados perfiles del mismo material con cierta altura para poder trasladar en planos inclinados objetos que pueden rodar sobre la misma (ejemplo:limones). Algunas empresas en vez de pegarlos con el pegamento especial las pegan por temperatura que tengo entendido no son dispositivos demasiados desarrollados. Soy ingeniero en electrónica y me llevo muy bien con la mecánica, contando con un taller bien equipado. Alguien del foro me podría orientar con el tema?


----------



## Mavazquezgayosso (Nov 11, 2016)

Qué es lo que necesitas? no entiendo bien tu pregunta, pero te contaré, mis padres son arquitectos, y trabajan con plomeros, uno tiene una maquina de termo fusión para una tubería verde que se llama termo plus, especial para que no se le pegue el sarro, lo que hace es fundir ambas tuberías y rápidamente las juntas, y quedan selladas, como dos plásticos que quemas, pero correctamente. Eso es todo, tiene entradas macho y hembra para dos anchos, me parece que de 1 y de 1/2 pulgada, saludos.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 12, 2016)

Te derivo a TheAlejoVideos 

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheAlejovideos/search?query=termofusora


----------



## shevchenko (Nov 12, 2016)

Las tuberías de pvc no se pegan por termofucion, pero si se puede pegar pvc con calor, tenes que buscar 2 superficies de contacto o una doble para calentar las 2 partes a unir, con 200 grados o similar y midiendo el tiempo de contacto le vas a dar...

Ahora ... viene un pegamento que lo que hace es disolver los 2 plásticos... aquí se llama Duke o Tolueno (creo) y la terminación es similar (parecen derretidos en la zona de contacto)


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 13, 2016)

no conozcotermofusion para pvc, si como dice shevchenko pegamentos especificos, algunos para tratados frios otros para calientes






no comercializo, ni parecido el video es solo un ejemplo

me quede con la duda de la termofusion.....
parese que si se puede usando una pistola de aire caliente....


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 13, 2016)

Del mismo modo, puede introducir la punta del soldador entre las partes a unir, y luego presionar unos segundos.

El soldador tendría que estar al mínimo.

Cuidado con el exceso de temperatura, porque cualquier plástico "quemado" es sumamente fragil, por lo quebradizo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2016)

Éstas son una maravilla , necesitan 220 V para la resistencia y conección a un compresor.

La de 800 Watts :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-611496926-soldador-para-plasticos-_JM_

La de 1200 Watts 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-633178226-pistola-para-soldar-lonas-plasticas-de-todo-tipo-_JM_


----------



## shevchenko (Nov 13, 2016)

Yo usaria una R de calefon o similar con 2 chapas de qcero inox en forma de sanguche y espátula a la vez, y una serie con lámpara de 100w 
Esto si lo haría profesionalmente la pistola de calor si los derrite in dramas siempre se usa para amoldar el PVC 
Incluso creo que pegandolo correctamente con cemento de contacto andaría bien.... mas alla de los específicos para el....


----------



## Lamas (Nov 15, 2016)

En una ocasión me pidieron revisar una maquina con la que fabrican ventanas de PVC.  En realidad la magia la hace una resistencia de alto vatiaje que esta dentro de una pieza de metal, la cual a su vez esta forrada de tela de teflon. Recuerdo que la idea es colocar la pieza caliente en medio de ambas partes a unir, con una temperatura definida y por un tiempo especifico, las partes de PVC se calientan mediante la pieza metálica  la que se mueve para que se puedan unir las partes de PVC. El teflon es para que no se pegue nada a la superficie y la próxima union sea limpia. Era una maquina industrial bastante grande pero el principio de funcionamiento te puede dar una idea para adaptar a tus requerimientos.  
El problema que tenian (los nuevos dueños) era que no cambiaban el teflon, el cual se perforaba y guardaba residuos de material que se quemaban y luego se adherían a las juntas con la consiguiente falla en cuanto a fusión y estetica por estar ya quemados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2016)

Otra , disolver pedacitos del PVC con tricloroetileno  y usar esa "jalea" para adherir PVC con PVC  que en realidad no queda pegado sino que vuelve a formar una única pieza , además  se pueden rellenar defectos .

Quizás podría ser con tolueno o acetona técnica . . . 


Saludos !


----------

